# scope



## codfish (Mar 22, 2006)

Can any one tell me what the simmons pro hunter scopes are like


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

My buddy will tell you they are crap. He missed a very nice elk b/c his gun was severely off. It was topped with a Simmons Pro Hunter.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

I've never seen a Simmons scope that I have anything good to say about. Everything I've seen has been crap.

huntin1


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

The only Simmons I have owed that I haven't replaced is a Simmons Aetec 3.8-12X44. For me, this scope is acceptable.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I have a Simmons 22 mag variable scope that was on my Ruger 10/22. I actually just switched that scope over to my new 22 mag. I have had good luck with that scope, but I am not sure as to the ones made for larger centerfires.


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

I have never had a Simmons Pro Hunter but a buddy did. After shooting his Rifle with that Scope I said I'd never buy one.

I have had Simmons Whitetail Classic and Whitetail Expedition Scopes that I also thought were junk.

On the other hand I have had about 3 or 4 Simmons 44 Mag Rifle Scopes and 3 or 4 Simmons Atec Rifle Scopes. Of the 44 Mag's and Atec's I had one bad one of each, the rest were quite good.

Larry


----------

